# My old N scale layout gets a facelift....



## AussieNscale84

So I have recently left the army and returned to my home town to settle down wth my wife and start a family. I went to my parents place and found my old train set from whe I was a young fella. So as we are expecting a boy later this year, aswell as having 3 nephews, I have put some time and effort into the layout and brought it back to life. I hope you guys like.
1st pic is how it was left after 10years
2nd pic is laying the road to get an idea of where everything in the town was running
3rd is set up with the lights etc
4th is how it is at the moment
I still have quite a bit to go, but will keep you guys updated with progress
Cheers
Dave


----------



## shaygetz

Welcome home, thank you for your service...:thumbsup:

Great pics....


----------



## brylerjunction

looks good!!! Thanks for your service!! Lets see pics of that muscle car


----------



## AussieNscale84

Just for you mate ;-) Its a Holden Torana 400hp 12sec 1/4 street car


----------



## AussieNscale84

*Torana*

Just for you mate


----------



## brylerjunction

I get some weird pic of someone not a car


----------



## AussieNscale84

brylerjunction said:


> I get some weird pic of someone not a car


Sorry mate don't know what happened then???.....


----------



## AussieNscale84

I fixed that last pic


----------



## brylerjunction

wow that is one kick *** car!!


----------



## Ranger

Nice layout and car


----------



## Carl

Wonderful to see the recycle of the layout. I am sure a tire salesman would like very much to be your close friend.


----------



## AussieNscale84

*Recent pics*

Itook these pics today, sorry for the quallity


----------



## brik-el

Very Nice.

Even though, as you say its blurry, it still looks great!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AussieNscale84

Yeah sorry about that again. I'll take some more steady ones tomorrow


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, time to invest in a tripod for clearer pictures.


----------



## Big Ed

Looks great.:thumbsup:

Are you going to start a new one now?
Put that old car outside and then you can expand what you got.

What do you have to do to it yet?
Are you adding anything else?

One thing you can use is some people, a lot of people.


----------



## AussieNscale84

big ed said:


> Looks great.:thumbsup:
> 
> Are you going to start a new one now?
> Put that old car outside and then you can expand what you got.
> 
> What do you have to do to it yet?
> Are you adding anything else?
> 
> One thing you can use is some people, a lot of people.


Mate I'd love to start another one in DCC. I have got a heap of people to add once i've done the road markings etc.
By the way that "old" car, is worth $25,000. So it aint moving from the shed


----------



## tjcruiser

Aussie,

Great to have you onboard.

Nice work dusting off / sprucing up the old layout. The small-town-in-the-valley theme looks great, with lots of active life depicted in your streets, buildings, etc.

Keep us posted.

TJ


----------



## Ranger

I really like that layout


----------



## Big Ed

AussieNscale84 said:


> Mate I'd love to start another one in DCC. I have got a heap of people to add once i've done the road markings etc.
> By the way that "old" car, is worth $25,000. So it aint moving from the shed


Then you need a bigger shed.

You do know I was kidding when I said, "old car"?


----------



## Prospect193

AussieNscale84 said:


> Mate I'd love to start another one in DCC. I have got a heap of people to add once i've done the road markings etc.
> By the way that "old" car, is worth $25,000. So it aint moving from the shed


Hahaha!! Those cars use to be a dime a dozen!!! My wife had one back in the 80's not worth more than $1k now look at em $25k!!! I personally thought the Torana was not a very good handling car but perfect to shove a small block V8 in there for 1/4 mile racing. BTW nice looking beater there!!!!


Pat


----------



## AussieNscale84

Update, my layout is getting a major overhaul. I have pulled up most of the track and all of the turnouts, and have purchased a dcc controller and booster. I will be stting it up with an addon making it twice the size in a "U" shape. Will post picks as progress continues.....


----------



## zorba

Aussie Aussie Aussie

nice set up mate. Car is OK, prefer a monaro tho


----------



## AussieNscale84

So it's taken me a while to post pics, but I have been busy with a baby due in a few weeks. I have got my dcc set up for half the layout and hopefully next weekend I can finish the wiring.


----------



## broox

Aussies Represent 

Sweet looking Torana. my old nieghbours had one set up for the drags, big tubs and a big block. My lord it was loud, only had the pleasure of seeing it and hearing em fire it up once while I was living there though.

My old mans got a HG wagon in the shed up the farm, was my Grandpas. Its an 8, but only a baby 253. That'll be the next project after getting a good train layout going... gotta get the priorities right. haha.


----------



## Carl

Very nice.....appears to be able to provide good operating time.


----------



## Ranger

looking good


----------



## AussieNscale84

Track and wiring nearly finished, then the fun begins


----------



## brik-el

Lookin good.

Keep us updated on yer progress.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice addition, that'll add to the fun!


----------



## AussieNscale84

*Update*

Update


----------



## broox

nice work, a little bit of scenery really transforms the layout hey!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Quite a coal pile, must have a lot of laps around the layout in mind!


----------



## videobruce

I would be concerned about dust and debris from the garage, car and from outside, especially in N scale. 

BTW, only one pic that I saw had motion blur that either a tripod or better lighting would of solved.


----------



## AussieNscale84

Sorry it's taken me so long to post more pics, and get any more work done as my wife and I had a baby. So here they are, hope you enjoy


----------



## Ranger

Congrats!!.. The layout is looking great.


----------



## AussieNscale84

Thanks mate


----------



## AussieNscale84

I'm waiting on some buildings from ebay, so then I can finish the valley and hook in on the other side


----------



## Ranger

I just finished putting a N scale gravel tower and coal tower together( my first experience with N Scale structures), after a couple glued fingers to the pieces i finally got it.


----------



## AussieNscale84

Haha I know that feeling


----------



## AussieNscale84

More updates
City, homemade chain link fence, homemade police car, and extensions to add a switch yard


----------



## Ranger

looks great!


----------



## matt785115

Looks great! what did you use for the fence with the 3 strand barbwire on top. I am going to be needing a fence like that in a scrap yard i am planning.


----------



## AussieNscale84

Hey mate, the fence with the wire is shop bought, it's gold metal models chain link fence


----------



## AussieNscale84

thanks again guys


----------



## tjcruiser

Your cars are driving down the wrong side of the street!   

Fun looking layout. What's up with the police all 'round that little house? Some bad ju-ju going on there, I think. Everyone OK?!?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## matt785115

cool thank you


----------



## AussieNscale84

Lol, just make sure you watch cops tonight ;-)


----------



## wsorfan4003

Nice set up.:thumbsup:


----------



## AussieNscale84

so i have added a container yard and a bit more scenery


----------



## tjcruiser

EXCELLENT job on the rocky-bottom creek. What did you use for "water" there?

TJ


----------



## AussieNscale84

Thanks mate, I used woodlands scenics realistic water


----------



## AussieNscale84

So I have my hospital, fire station and cbd. On the other side the highway overpass


----------



## shaygetz

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

looking good


----------



## PaulK

I join the others in thanking you and your family for your service. Quite a layout. I am a newbee here, just beginning to think about a layout. Could you tell me please, what is the size of your layout? Thank You - Paul


----------



## wsorfan4003

What about the PD? The most important building of all?


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice progress, '84!

I like the white bridge ... work in progress? Home made? Nice form / curves.

What's up with the military tank (?) on display in the park? Some real-life counterpart?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## AussieNscale84

G'day guys, thanks for the messages.
In regards to size of the layout I will have to measure it and post.
I have a PD in the "city" part which I will get mote photos when I'm finished 
Yeah the bridge is still a work in progress, I'm not quite happy with it but i'll play around and get it right. Lol the M113 APC is just a little add on as I served with the 3rd/4th Cav Regt and it's what I went to East Timor in  bit of a tribute


----------



## wsorfan4003

AussieNscale84 said:


> G'day guys, thanks for the messages.
> In regards to size of the layout I will have to measure it and post.
> I have a PD in the "city" part which I will get mote photos when I'm finished
> Yeah the bridge is still a work in progress, I'm not quite happy with it but i'll play around and get it right. Lol the M113 APC is just a little add on as I served with the 3rd/4th Cav Regt and it's what I went to East Timor in  bit of a tribute


 Good, you need a PD and cops so none of your trains get vandalized...


----------



## AussieNscale84

Laying the bitumen road, starting on the mountain range, car crash, and a few of my Santa Fe diesels.


----------



## Ranger

Looks great. i hope everyone in the car crash is ok.


----------



## AussieNscale84

nearly finished.....


----------



## tjcruiser

Baseball? I thought you'd have a Cricket field, instead?!?

Layout progress looks great!

(I embedded the pics)

TJ


----------



## wingnut163

but with out the runs between home and 1st, home and 3rd.
so maybe the cricket will be there.


----------



## AussieNscale84

Lol, I played Baseball for 10 years and never really got into cricket


----------



## AussieNscale84

So it's been a while since I last posted. I am waiting for a heap of stuff to come through the post to continue working on the layout. So just a quick snap I took


----------



## Carl

That is a very interesting layout


----------



## AussieNscale84

Some of the stuff I was waiting for has arrived, just waiting for the last few bits to finish the track.


----------



## eljefe

That's a neat layout! I like the sunken section. I'm planning something similar.


----------



## Carl

Very ncie layout.


----------



## AussieNscale84

Cheers mate


----------



## robyn2839

layout looks great,you have done a lot of work to it,thank you for the package it was great........bob


----------



## AussieNscale84

Thanks Bob, glad ya happy with it mate


----------



## daveh219

Dave...just curious...how big is your layout??


----------



## AussieNscale84

mate in meters it would be about 2 meters deep, 3 meters across in the long section and both ends of the "u" shape would be about 1 meter


----------



## Big Ed

I like the police activity scenes. :smilie_daumenpos:
Nice work. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## AussieNscale84

Thanks mate


----------



## spiralcity

AussieNscale84 said:


> nearly finished.....
> 
> View attachment 25672
> 
> 
> View attachment 25673
> 
> 
> View attachment 25674
> 
> 
> View attachment 25675
> 
> 
> View attachment 25676
> 
> 
> View attachment 25677
> 
> 
> View attachment 25678
> 
> 
> View attachment 25679
> 
> 
> View attachment 25680
> 
> 
> View attachment 25681


It's looking great. I like the baseball diamond.


----------



## spiralcity

Any progress of late?


----------



## AussieNscale84

Update, Sorry I haven't been on here lately. been busy with the boy and other projects (bought another Torana) and got another cub on the way. I haven't really done much more to the layout other than fix up a few little track dramas that I was getting with derailments. Anyway hopefully when I get some free time I'll get some more stuff done.


----------

